
Online panic: a coronavirus case study - anthilemoon
https://nesslabs.com/online-panic-coronavirus
======
seren
I do not advocate panic, but I also find the reassuring posts about
coronavirus a bit insensitive, and this one is a good example

> That’s why most people who die from a seasonal flu infection are older
> people. And this is exactly what’s happening with this new strain of
> coronavirus: people who are already sick and older people tend to suffer the
> most from it.

Sure if you don't have young children, are not over 70 or are in good health,
you have nothing to fear, but this kinda suck for people potentially affected
to have another flu-like virus in circulation, isn't it?

I find it a bit dismissive to basically say : it is not too bad a few
hundred/thousand old people will die and that's it.

~~~
anthilemoon
Sorry if that's how it came across! Didn't mean to be insensitive. My point
was that so far the coronavirus is not worse than the seasonal flu (400,000
deaths each year), where we don't see the same panic.

~~~
seren
Sorry my post appears like a low effort dismissal, and I did not want to
single out your post specifically, but I think there should be a middle ground
between this is the end or this is a non event.

~~~
anthilemoon
I agree — this is happening and people are dying. I just wish we could
acknowledge the tragedy without creating a non-existent World War Z.

